# a lump beneath the lower jaw



## GRluver (Sep 29, 2013)

The salivary glands are in the same proximity as the submandibular lymph nodes, these can become clogged and need to be expressed, often times it will contain a pale milky substance. Whether it is that or indeed a cyst both are benign. Best wishes!


----------



## maypoles (Dec 22, 2014)

GRluver said:


> The salivary glands are in the same proximity as the submandibular lymph nodes, these can become clogged and need to be expressed, often times it will contain a pale milky substance. Whether it is that or indeed a cyst both are benign. Best wishes!


Thanks for the kind wishes! I forgot to say that the vet confirmed it wasn't a salivary gland either so I've just edited my post to add that in.


----------

